# A couple of new toys to assess....



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

First up:









As can be seen, a very compact unit, with both a concentrator nozzle, and a flared/fan nozzle.
Single speed, with specs that read 160mph and 85 CFM (cubic feet/min).
Power draw is 950 watts, weighs only 3lbs (1.3kg), and supplied with a captive mains lead of 12 feet.

Next up:









Similarly priced, but quite a bit more powerful, this one hangs off your shoulder.
Weighing 5.9lbs (2.5kg), with a dual position switch for twin speed selection, and 5' hose with just a straight nozzle.
Draws 1300w - almost half as much again as the Sidekick, but the unit is 3 HP vs 1.3 HP, so quite a difference for such a modest increase in consumption.

Had hoped to get a chance to use one or both of them, but alas the opportunity never materialised - maybe tomorrow.
Review on both forthcoming, so stay tuned!


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Look nice, results feedback duly anticipated


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I can see the both could have merits due to the design differences, look forward to hearing your experiences:thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Today was the day they got tested, and in all honesty, the Sidekick was quite poor - it now makes perfect sense why the unit is pictured with a Hog in the background, as you can see on US detailing supply sites reselling it.
Pity, as the ergonomics of the unit were very good, but without the concentrator nozzle in place, it was akin to an out of breath, asthmatic, blowing on the water.
Even with the concentrator fitted, it was still not effective enough to warrant the expenditure - so back it goes.
Great for bikes undoubtedly, but a car is too much of a tall order unfortunately.

The Maxx unit was by far and away the more impressive, but........it still took longer to blow and evaporate the water away than is ideal.
Mind you, to be fair to both, (more so the Maxx) the car was only treated to a foam and rinse, and is definitely in need of both a good claying, and an LSP of some sort.
As a result, there was probably more water to remove than would be the case if I sheeted it, and the surface was more slippery.
That said however, it's still a good test to see how the two compared, and the outcome is that the Maxx trounced the Sidekick comprehensively.
One other aspect of the Maxx I thought was useful, was the warmth of the air it put out - easily 40ºC, if not 50.
Nice on your back in winter, and in your hand as you hold the hose.
One bit of a negative - the hose could do with being more supple, but the bulk of the money is in the motor, which is more important than hose suppleness, all things considered.

Noise wise, the Sidekick is certainly quieter than the Maxx, but the Maxx was no more noisy than using a vacuum cleaner - in fact the bulk of any increase in noise came from when the nozzles were directed at the wheel nuts.

So, will I be keeping the Maxx, or returning it for a refund?
Hmmm......haven't quite decided yet. As much as it's a brilliant, compact, wee unit that sits nicely on your shoulder, I think it needs a better/different nozzle to be fully effective - and for around the same money, I've come across something as powerful, (if not more so) that has a dual position heat control (Off and 60ºC) and variable twin speeds.
As was seen by the Maxx's warming of the air, this along with the increased airflow paid major dividends when it came to getting rid of the standing water on the car.

I'll probably hang on to it for a while yet, to play and compare with the other unit I now have in mind, as well as test on mine again (and others) where the paintwork is fully clean and LSP'd.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Pjs - Nice review and interesting honest results - So whats the other machine as that sounds interesting too


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

nice review pjs and interesting results.. was the maxx powerful enough to dry off wheels and blast out water from door handles ect ?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh yes, without a doubt.
Both were equally suitable in that function, with the concentrator on the Sidekick.
But as they're the same price, the Maxx is without a shadow of a doubt, the wiser spend long term, but.....hold fire for just a bit - once I've had a chance to play with the other units I'm looking at, you might have the best of all worlds.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Pjs - Nice review and interesting honest results - So whats the other machine as that sounds interesting too


These two...


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

very interested to see how these go :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, the top one won't be making its appearance at chez PJS', since the supplier, after having looked at the links from the various forums I've posted the review above in, feels there's not enough interest being displayed to warrant loaning one of their units.
Not when they're selling a few each day, and have a limited stock - so that leave only the second unit, which if specs are an indication of bestness, then this will be the one.
Hopefully next week, I'll get a chance to see if that's the case, and if so, then hurrah - but it'll be a little hurrah, as the price is a bit higher than ideally preferred.
Still, if that's what it takes to get the required effectiveness, then so be it.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PJS said:


> Unfortunately, the top one won't be making its appearance at chez PJS', since the supplier, after having looked at the links from the various forums I've posted the review above in, feels there's not enough interest being displayed to warrant loaning one of their units.
> Not when they're selling a few each day, and have a limited stock - so that leave only the second unit, which if specs are an indication of bestness, then this will be the one.
> Hopefully next week, I'll get a chance to see if that's the case, and if so, then hurrah - but it'll be a little hurrah, as the price is a bit higher than ideally preferred.
> Still, if that's what it takes to get the required effectiveness, then so be it.


Indeed PJS

Look forward to keeping my eye on this test as well as it looks as though it should produce the desired effect:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well hopefully we will see how the other unit goes soon


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Update:

Nothing more positive to say than the one above, arrived, was tested, and put back in its box - which is very nicely package.
It wasn't as powerful as anticipated, but one of its attachments was definitely better on the Maxx unit.

Essentially, the tubing used expands, which has a knock-on effect, I think, and the airflow just isn't up there. The tubing, like the Maxx, is too narrow - they need to be a larger diameter, but in doing so, you'll reduce the airflow, so you're back to square one.

If you fancy something better than an unergonomically designed leaf blower, then the Maxx is worth spending on for blowing out the crevices and door mirrors, etc. - but blowing a whole car dry is a bit beyond its scope, unfortunately.
Be warned though, if you have medium/hard water, you can still end up with water spots as the air is warm enough to evaporate the water.
So, it has limited usage ultimately.

To be fair though, the other one can be had for similarish money too, so it's fair to say if they are being drafted in to do crevice/mirror blow-outs, then either is suitable, but the Maxx has just that bit more power, as well as being noisier and the negative aspect of not being able to change out its brushes.

Personally, I slightly prefer the TDS901, but would happily use the Maxx if that's what was available.

My search continues.......so keep your eyes peeled for this thread being updated with other possible contenders.


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the tests PJS.
What sort of prices are these units?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry Rob, New Posts failed to pick yours up by the looks of it, otherwise I'd have replied long before now!
They're all circa £100 - David G is running a GB (group buy) on the one I haven't been able to get a loan of, to test, as mentioned above.
Here is his GB thread, if you're not already aware of it - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=140195


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cheers for that PJS.
I've got my name down :thumb:


----------

